# Additional ECNL Expansion in SoCal?



## ChipShot

With the recent announcement about DMCV receiving an ECNL invitation do you think there is additional expansion coming?


----------



## 17SquirrelsDad

The Mighty Regulators still have a shot!


----------



## zags77

Heard that Real So Cal is terminating their ECNL partnership to focus on their DA teams, can anyone confirm?


----------



## Dos Equis

zags77 said:


> Heard that Real So Cal is terminating their ECNL partnership to focus on their DA teams, can anyone confirm?


I heard that ECNL terminated the membership of Real So Cal and Eagles based on the performance criteria they laid out for DA clubs to also participate in ECNL, but either way, the net result would be the same.


----------



## LadiesMan217

zags77 said:


> Heard that Real So Cal is terminating their ECNL partnership to focus on their DA teams, can anyone confirm?


I don't think anyone on this site can confirm anything . I did hear they are moving from ECNL to DAII for their second tier team. Lot's of discussion on DAII status over in the DA thread...


----------



## Dos Equis

LadiesMan217 said:


> I don't think anyone on this site can confirm anything . I did hear they are moving from ECNL to DAII for their second tier team. Lot's of discussion on DAII status over in the DA thread...


Perhaps not, but my information comes from multiple anonymous sources, so it must be correct.

Actually it is based on a summary report from the ECNL general meeting held in February and what a current RSC parent of an ECNL player claims their coach told them.  Both could change or be wrong.  

Since tryouts are ongoing for '03 and below, one would hope clubs could outline the leagues they plan to participate in. Instead,  Hope seems increasingly to be the strategy, except in goal for the USWNT.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Dos Equis said:


> Perhaps not, but my information comes from multiple anonymous sources, so it must be correct.
> 
> Actually it is based on a summary report from the ECNL general meeting held in February and what a current RSC parent of an ECNL player claims their coach told them.  Both could change or be wrong.
> 
> Since tryouts are ongoing for '03 and below, one would hope clubs could outline the leagues they plan to participate in. Instead,  Hope seems increasingly to be the strategy, except in goal for the USWNT.


I heard from multiple sources that RSC are out of ECNL also.


----------



## Fact

Does anyone have insight into Northern Cal?  It appears most have backed out of DA. With most of Socals best players in DA, our ENCL teams (especially at the younger ages) could be in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Striker17

Fact said:


> Does anyone have insight into Northern Cal?  It appears most have backed out of DA. With most of Socals best players in DA, our ENCL teams (especially at the younger ages) could be in for a rude awakening.


This shouldn't change much. They are always in for a rude awakening when they play Deanza and their brand of soccer. Blows us away stylistically


----------



## Fact

Striker17 said:


> This shouldn't change much. They are always in for a rude awakening when they play Deanza and their brand of soccer. Blows us away stylistically


Yes but the gap will be wider and parents that see their little Mia get blown out after being told how great her team is will not be happy.


----------



## Striker17

I think @MakeAPlay started it - all this picking on little Mia. We need to leave Mia alone and move onto Chloe or Autumn (insert SOCAL name)


----------



## glen_dandy

LadiesMan217 said:


> I heard from multiple sources that RSC are out of ECNL also.


I attended the RSC meeting so I can confirm.  RSC applied to have their second team be ECNL (like Blues, Surf, West Coast, and Slammers), but they were denied.  There was certain criteria (numbers of national championships; average number of playoff teams each season) that they did not meet.  They made a point of saying they had not committed to DAII because it was not clear how that would benefit their second team players.  Doing SCDSL Flight 1 for the second team was very much on the table.


----------



## bababooey

Striker17 said:


> I think @MakeAPlay started it - all this picking on little Mia. We need to leave Mia alone and move onto Chloe or Autumn (insert SOCAL name)


McKenna (or MacKenna, or Makena, etc.) seems to be very popular with the South County parents these days.

Yes, be nice to little Mia. She tries hard and has a great attitude


----------



## Dos Equis

So just getting this straight.  Many claim all the good Socal players will be in the DA, while others are pointing out that most of  the good Norcal (and NV and AZ for that matter) players will be in ECNL.  So the net result is ECNL will be too competitive for Socal clubs, is that the point being made?

There are not insignificant number of clubs/markets (Sereno, Matchfit, etc) that dropped DA to stay ECNL when faced with the reality of the restrictive structure and the possible impact on their player pools, B teams, etc.  The ECNL showcases, which the Socal clubs participate in, and which college coaches attend, are national events, so the best of ECNL will be there, which will include a lot of the best players in the country from these ECNL stalwarts.  

College coaches could care less about the score of the games they watch, they want to see how the players they are recruiting hold their own against top competition.  

So I am confused, are you trying to argue for ECNL, or against it?  If the later, you might want to alter your strategy.


----------



## Kicker4Life

I am not so sold that ECNL in SoCal will be all "B" teams. I know of several very talented, top tier players who are multi-sport atheletes thar are going ECNL over DA because of the restrictions.


----------



## Fact

I think that we can agree that the purpose of ECNL is for exposure.  Most of the parents of the players that are moving to DA know this because they have been in the system for some time.  However, a new group of kids and parents will now be exposed to ECNL as room has been made with ECNL players going to DA.  If this new group understands the purpose of ECNL, no issue.  But I do not believe that they will unless clubs take the time to educate parents.  This should make for interesting side lines conversations.


----------



## Dos Equis

Fact said:


> I think that we can agree that the purpose of ECNL is for exposure.  Most of the parents of the players that are moving to DA know this because they have been in the system for some time.  However, a new group of kids and parents will now be exposed to ECNL as room has been made with ECNL players going to DA.  If this new group understands the purpose of ECNL, no issue.  But I do not believe that they will unless clubs take the time to educate parents.  This should make for interesting side lines conversations.


I think everyone moving to ECNL or staying with it understands its purpose, since every ECNL coach I have heard pitch makes that their primary selling point, even more so now that DA is coming.  That is why families commit to the $ and the travel. The real interesting converstions will be on the sidelines of the DA, when 4-5 girls do not dress every game, another 2-4 who are on the roster do not play, and parents finally understand that exposure is not the purpose of the DA.


----------



## Real Deal

Kicker4Life said:


> I am not so sold that ECNL in SoCal will be all "B" teams. I know of several very talented, top tier players who are multi-sport atheletes thar are going ECNL over DA because of the restrictions.


Very True.  And if DA gets all the "soccer players only" and ECNL gets all the "soccer players who are multi-sport athletes who want to play high school"-- colleges will no doubt be looking at both anyways.

That said, with no DA2 and RSC out (!), where is the ECNL club in Los Angles area??  Right now, all this is probably just good for SCDSL, and the usual OC clubs- who seem to be getting their recruiting carrot back and some- just for a different group of girls.


----------



## It won't matter later

Dos Equis said:


> I heard that ECNL terminated the membership of Real So Cal and Eagles based on the performance criteria they laid out for DA clubs to also participate in ECNL, but either way, the net result would be the same.



Wow, if true, that just made ECNL for OC and San Diego clubs even better.  Two less long drives.    To me, ECNL in So Cal is going to continue to do just fine getting girls to college.


----------



## ChipShot

glen_dandy said:


> I attended the RSC meeting so I can confirm. RSC applied to have their second team be ECNL (like Blues, Surf, West Coast, and Slammers), but they were denied. There was certain criteria (numbers of national championships; average number of playoff teams each season) that they did not meet.


Just so I understand, who denied RSC's application for their second team-- ECNL?


----------



## LadiesMan217

ChipShot said:


> Just so I understand, who denied RSC's application for their second team-- ECNL?


The DOC at RSC who decided not to play ECNL and not re-up for 2017 due to DA focus. So many fairytales on this site. Only the big 4 can


----------



## glen_dandy

ChipShot said:


> Just so I understand, who denied RSC's application for their second team-- ECNL?


Yes, ECNL denied RSC's request.  RSC wanted it pretty badly, but because they didn't have the championships and playoff success to bolster their application, their best argument was geography, which did not carry the day.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Yah...ECNL doesnt put much weight on geography


----------



## LadiesMan217

glen_dandy said:


> Yes, ECNL denied RSC's request.  RSC wanted it pretty badly, but because they didn't have the championships and playoff success to bolster their application, their best argument was geography, which did not carry the day.


Where are you getting this from? I talked to someone from RSC back at college showcase and they said they are not going to do both ECNL and GDA because they could not afford both programs. 3 of their 5 ECNL teams are in the Champions League this season. You are full of sh1t.


----------



## outside!

Kicker4Life said:


> Yah...ECNL doesnt put much weight on geography


Which allowed quite the opening for GDA. If they would have added some SoCal clubs, both NorCal and SoCal may have stayed away from GDA.


----------



## Soccer

LadiesMan217 said:


> Where are you getting this from? I talked to someone from RSC back at college showcase and they said they are not going to do both ECNL and GDA because they could not afford both programs. 3 of their 5 ECNL teams are in the Champions League this season. You are full of sh1t.


No he is not full of it.  The requirement to have both was that you must have won an ECNL National Championship.

RSC and Eagles have not.  Surf, Slammers, West Coast, Blues have.

Not sure if Eagles wanted both, but RSC did.

Having both makes sense now that the Fake GDA II league is truly not going to happen.  On off band years the top kids could play ECNL.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Soccer said:


> No he is not full of it.  The requirement to have both was that you must have won an ECNL National Championship.


That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## Soccer

LadiesMan217 said:


> That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard.


I do not disagree.  RSC is notoriously a strong club and should of being given both.  Again, not sure on Eagles desires, they might not have wanted it, maybe they did, I do not know.

Those are the requirements laid out by Mr Lavers at the January DOC meeting in La Jolla.


----------



## smellycleats

Fact said:


> Does anyone have insight into Northern Cal?  It appears most have backed out of DA. With most of Socals best players in DA, our ENCL teams (especially at the younger ages) could be in for a rude awakening.


Meaning...?


----------



## glen_dandy

LadiesMan217 said:


> Where are you getting this from? I talked to someone from RSC back at college showcase and they said they are not going to do both ECNL and GDA because they could not afford both programs. 3 of their 5 ECNL teams are in the Champions League this season. You are full of sh1t.


I got this right from the DOC of RSC in a room full of parents on Feb 28.


----------



## LadiesMan217

glen_dandy said:


> I got this right from the DOC of RSC in a room full of parents on Feb 28.


Yeah - I apologize for the comment. I had not heard that ECNL made that decision - how dumb.


----------



## Desert Hound

Here is the final info for ECNL for the coming year. 

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2017/03/14/ecnl-announces-initial-2017-2018-girls-membership/


----------



## Kicker4Life

Have to say that the SW conference has some serious geographical gaps!


----------



## Simisoccerfan

I expect to see a lot of movement in players in LA and Ventura Counties.   The switch from ECNL teams at every age to DA teams made up of two age groups will result in less top spots available at Real and Eagles.  The drive to the west side where LA Galaxy is located is a nightmare from the valley so that is not a great option.  The new LA Premier DA will attract some.  Add to that the ban on High School soccer and the time commitment that all but prevents multi sport participation should result in a crazy Spring.


----------



## PLSAP

I have a question that is probably dumb but, with the Texas team, that is a conference team (right?) where are games played?


----------

